# new kid in town



## ryder (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi All

Me and my wife are both in our thirtys and have recently moved to thailand from the UK.

My wife works during the day and im enjoying getting to know the place.

We live a few minutes away from the central boat pier on the river.

Is there other expats that are free during the day who fancy meeting up and hanging out.

Im also a keen cyclist and have a Mountain bike here with me but as i have learnt you have to travel out of town to see any mountains.

I do enjoy crossing the river and riding the quieter parts of town.

it would be nice to meet other expats and learn more about bangkok and thailand.

thanks for reading my post.

Ryder (not my real name but taken from john travolta in the taken of pellam 123)

It would be nice to meet people


----------

